# [Japanese NR] Taku Yanai 3BLD single 29.31



## okayama (May 31, 2015)

Scramble: L2 F2 D F2 D2 R2 D F L' U' L' R' F' D2 R F U' F2 U' Fw Uw'

Done at JRCA Kansai Spring 2015.
He beat Preeda in the competition!


----------



## TMarshall (May 31, 2015)

I'm going to be in Japan this june, so are there any plans of an official or unofficial comps that you know of? Also, GJ


----------



## penguinz7 (May 31, 2015)

Very nice! Quite an intense looking memo.


----------



## okayama (May 31, 2015)

TMarshall said:


> I'm going to be in Japan this june, so are there any plans of an official or unofficial comps that you know of? Also, GJ



Welcome! 
Unfortunately no competition will be held in June, although there will be two competitions in July, as announced at WCA.
There are two cube meetings in Sendai (June 7th) and in Fukuoka (June 14th, I will go).
If you're interested, please let me know.

EDIT: Which city will you visit? FYI, I heard that Collin Burns will come in June, staying at Kobe.


----------



## AlexMaass (May 31, 2015)

okayama said:


> Welcome!
> EDIT: Which city will you visit? FYI, I heard that Collin Burns will come in June, staying at Kobe.


Is he going to compete in any comps there?


----------



## Berd (May 31, 2015)

Wow! I didn't know who to look at in the beginning hahah. Gj!


----------



## okayama (May 31, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> okayama said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome!
> ...


I think Collin will participate in JRCA Kansai Summer 2015.


----------



## AlexMaass (May 31, 2015)

okayama said:


> I think Collin will participate in JRCA Kansai Summer 2015.



Damn that's nice, I've always wanted to compete in a competition outside of the US.


----------

